
Bitcoin Processor BitPay Reduces Staff in Cost-Cutting Effort - herendin
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-processor-bitpay-reduces-staff-in-cost-cutting-effort&
======
herendin
I think this is interesting because Bitpay is a high profile company that is
quite well funded with about $30 million. But they lost about $1.8 million to
a targeted social engineering and identity theft scam at the start of this
year

